# Avalanche, A life saved



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty good video from Trent of the UAC. It shows a snowmobiler getting fully buried by a decent sized avalanche. He is also rescued by his buddies, even though he was not wearing a beacon. This dude made a lot of really stupid decisions and got damn lucky. 



Also, be prepared to get whacked by the rat tail. Wait for it...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

That is one mean rat tail. I wouldn't want to run into that guy in a dark ally. 

In all seriousness, I'd put money on the victim carrying a beacon from now on. He's lucky as hell they were able to find him in time.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Crazy video. It's good to see stuff like this so people get an idea of what it's like when something like this actually happens. How frantic it gets and how being prepared with the right equipment can make a huge difference. If he gets seperated from his sled, I highly doubt they find him in time.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

A video on what not to do! Not sure I would ride next to a slide path. Especially without a beacon!


----------

